# Stationing question



## Phosphoric (17 Jul 2008)

Hey all,

I took a browse around to see if my question had already been answered in the FAQ's but I didn't see, I may just be blind though. I am very strongly considering joining the forces in 2 months, likely will be applying as general infantry. I have yet to see a recruiter, but figured you may be able to help me out with a question. Currently I live in Vancouver, and although I am aware I will have to travel for training, once training is complete, I would like to be stationed at the nearby Comox base on the island. So my question boils down to is this, if I were to become infantry, is Comox an army base? I have heard it is strictly naval. Secondly, if it is army as well, is there any considerations taken into account when deciding stationing? In other words, would I be able to request stationing in Comox with success? 

I have a friend living very close to the base and if I could share his place rent would be dirt cheap and commute would be very manageable.

Thanks in advance for any help in clearing this up for me guys.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

Phosphoric said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I took a browse around to see if my question had already been answered in the FAQ's but I didn't see, I may just be blind though. I am very strongly considering joining the forces in 2 months, likely will be applying as general infantry. I have yet to see a recruiter, but figured you may be able to help me out with a question. Currently I live in Vancouver, and although I am aware I will have to travel for training, once training is complete, I would like to be stationed at the nearby Comox base on the island. So my question boils down to is this, if I were to become infantry, is Comox an army base? I have heard it is strictly naval. Secondly, if it is army as well, is there any considerations taken into account when deciding stationing? In other words, would I be able to request stationing in Comox with success?
> 
> ...



I hope it wasn't your friend who lives close to Comox who advised you that it was a Naval Base.  :-\ They do have "_Maritime_ Patrol" Aircraft there though, and, I guess, they do support the _HMCS_ Quadra _Sea_ Cadet Camp.

Comox is an Air Force base. 19Wg Comox to be exact.

You'll not find any Infanteers posted there. You may find various "army" types there who are of the support trade variety (such as Supply Tech, RMS Clerk etc) variety however.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/19wing/about_us/index_e.asp

In short, if you want to be Infantry ... don't plan on seeing Comox in your posting future.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Jul 2008)

Phosphoric said:
			
		

> . . .  likely will be applying as general infantry.



If you join the Regular Force as Infantry your initial posting options (after training) will most likely be;

PPCLI   - Edmonton AB, Shilo MB
RCR     - Petawawa ON, Gagetown NB
R22eR - Valcartier QC, Quebec City QC


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jul 2008)

As you have probably noticed, its just infantry.  The word 'general' is not required.


----------



## ForsterFB (17 Jul 2008)

Recently having driven around the back of CFB Comox I noticed the Canadian Scottish Regiment has signs up in the grounds.  Maybe they have an office/training area there?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2008)

RedBurton said:
			
		

> Recently having driven around the back of CFB Comox I noticed the Canadian Scottish Regiment has signs up in the grounds.  Maybe they have an office/training area there?



Its a reserve unit so its no help to the original poster.


----------



## ForsterFB (17 Jul 2008)

Hello Cdnaviator I suspected it was such, so I did a quick search and found this link for Phosphoric.

http://www.army.dnd.ca/CANADIAN_SCOTTISH/

In Courtenay / Campbell River
Phone: (250) 339-4515 Fax: (250) 339-4357

Hope it helps you out Phosphoric.

Deas Gu Cath


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2008)

RedBurton said:
			
		

> Hello Cdnaviator I suspected it was such, so I did a quick search and found this link for Phosphoric.
> 
> http://www.army.dnd.ca/CANADIAN_SCOTTISH/
> 
> ...



Unless he's moving to Vacouver island and joining the reserves, its no help.

Judging by his post, he wants to join the RegF infantry thus he will not be posted to Comox.


----------



## nateray21 (21 Jul 2008)

Hi,

A follow-up to the original question, from someone who is also considering joining up (infantry): of the locations mentioned for infantry postings, are they in fact _options_ insofar as I would be able to choose amongst them?  Or am I simply assigned a base?  Ideally, I'd like to be posted in Gagetown; this is why I ask.

Thanks.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Jul 2008)

You will be asked your posting preferences.  Usually 3 of them.

However, if your 1st preference is Gagetown, there is no guaruntee you will get that.  There might be a greater need for troops in Petawawa, and off you would go.


----------



## nateray21 (21 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You will be asked your posting preferences.  Usually 3 of them.
> 
> However, if your 1st preference is Gagetown, there is no guaruntee you will get that.  There might be a greater need for troops in Petawawa, and off you would go.



Right, similar to the RCMP - thanks for the info.  So certain bases are more likely to require new soldiers than others; Petawawa and...?


----------



## dimsum (21 Jul 2008)

nateray21 said:
			
		

> Right, similar to the RCMP - thanks for the info.  So certain bases are more likely to require new soldiers than others; Petawawa and...?



The bases with the reg F infantry battalions are Petawawa, Shilo, Edmonton and Gagetown.


----------



## nateray21 (21 Jul 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The bases with the reg F infantry battalions are Petawawa, Shilo, Edmonton and Gagetown.



Right - Eye in The Sky seemed to be saying that Gagetown would be less likely to obtain as my first choice.  If that's the case, I was wondering if anyone knew which bases were more in need of new infantry, i.e. which one(s) would I more likely be posted to instead of Gagetown.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Jul 2008)

nateray21 said:
			
		

> Right - Eye in The Sky seemed to be saying that Gagetown would be less likely to obtain as my first choice.  If that's the case, I was wondering if anyone knew which bases were more in need of new infantry, i.e. which one(s) would I more likely be posted to instead of Gagetown.



No, I was using an example and didn't mean specifically.  There are a variety of factors that could affect where you go;  which units are in the breech for deployment, have had alot of remuster/releases/exits of various reasons, etc.  You could very well ask for and get Gagetown, and the reasons you are asking, if they are actual reasons and not "I like to party at Sweets" or something along that line, will also possibly weigh in to the equation.  

I hope that clears it up some, as I was using an example vice specifically saying 2RCR is a difficult unit to get posted to.  There are a few people who actually live and breathe in the Infantry and The RCR, so I'll bow out to their SME guidance.   ;D


----------



## nateray21 (21 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> No, I was using an example and didn't mean specifically.  There are a variety of factors that could affect where you go;  which units are in the breech for deployment, have had alot of remuster/releases/exits of various reasons, etc.  You could very well ask for and get Gagetown, and the reasons you are asking, if they are actual reasons and not "I like to party at Sweets" or something along that line, will also possibly weigh in to the equation.
> 
> I hope that clears it up some, as I was using an example vice specifically saying 2RCR is a difficult unit to get posted to.  There are a few people who actually live and breathe in the Infantry and The RCR, so I'll bow out to their SME guidance.   ;D



I see, that makes perfect sense.  Gagetown is closer to my neck of the woods, but really I'd be up for any posting when it comes down to it.  

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The bases with the reg F infantry battalions are Petawawa, Shilo, Edmonton and Gagetown.



Those are the anglophone battalion bases only.......


----------



## dimsum (21 Jul 2008)

Right.  Add Valcartier and Quebec City as well.


----------



## almost there (21 Jul 2008)

nateray21 said:
			
		

> I see, that makes perfect sense.  Gagetown is closer to my neck of the woods, but really I'd be up for any posting when it comes down to it.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!



instead of infantry why not look at going Engineer? They are primarily based out of gagetown and the school is there.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jul 2008)

almost there said:
			
		

> instead of infantry why not look at going Engineer? They are primarily based out of gagetown and the school is there.



Oh and what about Edmonton, Petawawa and Valcartier?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2008)

almost there said:
			
		

> They are primarily based out of gagetown and the school is there.



Humm....what ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jul 2008)

Only CFSME and 4 ESR are based there. See my other post for the other Regiments.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Only CFSME and 4 ESR are based there. See my other post for the other Regiments.



And dont forget the multitude of ERE jobs out there.......


----------



## nateray21 (21 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions/info.  

I'm more concerned about doing a job I'd enjoy than with where I am posted, and unfortunately, I'm not sure I'd make a good engineer haha. ;D  But who knows.

I'm looking at infantry, intelligence, or armour.  Still trying to figure things out though, open to suggestions from all three elements - I'm meeting with a recruiter tomorrow morning to ask some questions and, hopefully, come to some conclusions.


----------



## almost there (22 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Humm....what ?



Just giving a suggestion of another trade that the OP might be interested in with a chance they might be posted to gagetown.. 

And I love how you keep throwing your .02 in after someone else already corrected my post. How about you and I just agree to disagree, I've now got your worthless posts set as ignore.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jul 2008)

I'm thinking that he meant your post about where Combat Engineers are primarily posted is out to lunch.  CFSME is there, 4 ESR..hardly makes it their primary posting though.  THats like saying the primary posting for Inf is Gagetown because the Inf School and 2 RCR are there.

Something to think about.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jul 2008)

almost there said:
			
		

> Just giving a suggestion of another trade that the OP might be interested in with a chance they might be posted to gagetown..



Your "opinion" was that engineers were primarily based in Gagetown. If you had left it at "did you think of going with engineer ?" that would have been good.



> How about you and I just agree to disagree,



Theres no agreeing or disagreeing...you were just OTL.



> I've now got your worthless posts set as ignore.



Childish behaviour at its best, not that i expected much better. Maybe next time you will stick to what you know. As far as setting me to ignore goes, i wont lose sleep over it.


----------



## almost there (22 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that he meant your post about where Combat Engineers are primarily posted is out to lunch.  CFSME is there, 4 ESR..hardly makes it their primary posting though.  THats like saying the primary posting for Inf is Gagetown because the Inf School and 2 RCR are there.
> 
> Something to think about.



I realize that my post was in err. Someone corrected me, then he pipes up and corrects me again. It's all good and lesson learned, I find it weird that people thinking about joining come here and post questions rather than going to discuss things with the recruiting office... but hey, to each their own.
As for the CDN Aviator, this isn't the first time we've had a run in so that is why I've set him to ignore. I'm tired of his banter, he/she has some useful post for sure but it sure seems like he/she thinks they are better than the rest after reading some of their other posts...

anyways, don't want to take this off topic of the OP and I appoligize for letting it get this far. So back on topic now if CDN aviator wants to continue this they can PM me.


----------



## nateray21 (22 Jul 2008)

almost there said:
			
		

> I find it weird that people thinking about joining come here and post questions rather than going to discuss things with the recruiting office... but hey, to each their own.



Well, unfortunately the dichotomy is false - I was actually at the recruiting office today for my second visit, and I'm sure a lot of people use the milnet resource in concert with information from recruiters when considering their future.  For my part, I asked a question here because I value the honest input of those who are actually living the life I'm considering.  The recruiting office can only supply that information in limited quantity, and of course it has a certain necessary degree of vested interest.  That, and they're only open once a week around here.  Bottom line: the more information from diverse sources, the better for me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that he meant your post about where Combat Engineers are primarily posted is out to lunch.  CFSME is there, *4 ESR..hardly makes it their primary posting though*.  THats like saying the primary posting for Inf is Gagetown because the Inf School and 2 RCR are there.
> 
> Something to think about.



Umm....... what? Explain please.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jul 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Umm....... what? Explain please.



That just because the school and 4 ESR are in Gagetown, that doesn't make it the primary posting for Combat Engineers...any more than Gagetown is a primary posting for Inf because the School is there and 2RCR....


----------

